# Trophy Elk Hunt Pictures



## Boydt8 (Mar 1, 2012)

Here are couple of pictures I'd like to share, the pictures attached were taken on the White Mountain Apache Reservation 2011.
I was the guide on both hunts, I also have other pictures bulls that gross 400 inch!


----------



## ancy (Mar 1, 2012)

*nice*


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 6, 2012)

Fantastic!

What did they score?


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good looking bulls. Those are close to where I live.


----------



## Boydt8 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Bull score*

The bull facing straight on scored 395 Gross, Netted 385 1/8, this one made the Book
The second bull side view scored 383 Gross, Netted 373, missed the Boone & Crooket by 2 inches!



ShoerFast said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> What did they score?


----------



## Huskytree (Mar 7, 2012)

*P&Y B&C Scoring*

I hate the B&C/P&Y scoring system. There should not be any deductions of an animal. Gross score is what the animal is period. By the way Nice Elk and to be proud of in or out of the books!


----------

